# Is it possible to create custom patterns on Action / Emotive Strings??



## NormkbPlayer (Dec 10, 2019)

Apart from the preset is it possible to create my own. 

Session Strings Pro we can have a Animator. 

But it's missing Key switches. 

Any solution to get a Balance between them?


----------

